# List your Pregnancy symptoms!



## Lucky777

all over the internet people ask for pregnancy symptoms ... they only give you the most common ones, but all of us know that there are much more symptoms than what they list.. So here goes mine:

increased cm
very nauseous 
hot flushes 
tender boobs
vivid dreams
insomnia
frequent urination
skin breakout
forgetfulness 
tired all the time...
cramps

so what was yours? :hug:


----------



## mas

Im 6 weeks

this week I have:
very tender boobs
vivid dreams
insomnia between 3am and 4am!!
frequent urination
skin breakout since yesterday spotty face!
tired all the time...
Starving at times or off food at others
cramps


----------



## Szaffi

so far:

-frequent peeing
-thirsty all the time
-hot flashes
-cramping
-hungrier
-lost taste for coffee (I'm addict otherwise)
-diarrhia
-gas
-tiredness
-feeling tense


----------



## Lina

I see some of you have breakouts, I guess am one of the lucky ones, pregnancy seems to have cleared my spotty face!!! Here's my list

- Nauseous
- Dizzy
- Stabbing uterine pains
- Breast pain/ increase in size
- frequent urination
- Insomnia, can sleep no more than 2 hours at a time, for first 6 weeks now sleep every few hours
- Hot flushes
- Cold feet
- Hair growing on body
- Increased sense of smell (annoying as no one else around me understands)
- Loss of sexual drive


The Joys of Pregnancy! :roll:


----------



## Swanny

Increased CM
Dizziness
Increased appetite 
Tired spells
Occasional cramps
Constipation
Wind
Occasional Nausea/gagging
Sore boobs/Nipples


----------



## KandyKinz

-Nausea and vomiting (started at 6 weeks)
-Fatigue
-Sore fuller breasts (started at 10 weeks)
-Vivid dreams
-Frequent urination (from about week 5 to week 11)
-Increase of ooey gooey ewcm (amount increasing since week 7ish)
-Constipation
-Burping excessively with vomit coming up everytime (starting at 6 weeks)
-Increased sense of smell


----------



## BlessedTwice

Nausea
Very tired all the time
Peeing alot
Loss of appetite
Starved stomach feeling all the time
Headaches
Very Bad Mood Swings
Increased Cervical Mucus
Sore Boobs
Bloated
Forgetfullness
breakouts on neck/back/face


----------



## mbara

Tiredness
Sore Boobs
Headaches
Bloated
Nausea
Forgetfulness
Dizzy


----------



## dottymouse

-peeing every 1-1/2 hours in day and every 2hours at night
-tired ALL the time
-increased CM
-increased appetite
-skin breakout
-sore nipples 
-boobs starting to increase in size, and getting a bit sore
-backache
-stomache cramps
-feel HUGE.
-Nausea all day


----------



## MyOwnMiracle

Nauseos since week 5
Vomiting since week 6 (8 weeks this Thursday)
Headaches
Cramping/uncomfortableness in belly area
Extremely tired
Peeing often
Increased CM
Can't sleep through the night/wake up often
Boobs bigger/sore
Some lightheadedness


----------



## msmissy

I am 4+3 today

Frequent urination from way early on
Sometimes hungry, sometimes don't want anything to do with food
Nauseous feeling that comes and goes, but, thankfully, no vomiting yet
slightly tender breasts at times
Cramping and tightening feeling at times


----------



## Nev23

Severe all day sickness
Food aversions
Lack of appetite
Being full after a few mouthfulls of food
food cravings (changing on a daily basis)
Thrush 
UTIs
Over emotional all the time, extreme highs and lows
sore boobs and funny sharp pains in boobs
My nipples look different and veiny 
bloated stomach
dizzy spells
extreme exhaustion
frequent urination
thirst
change in taste and smell
constant retching and puking at most smells
sore tummy
change in bowel movements
loads of discharge
pulling pains in tummy
sore lower back, tailbone, 
leg cramps and terrible pelvic pain
tummy is always gurgling 
headaches
feeling faint when I stand or have a shower
lack of concentration
Basically feel like I have a constant horrendous hangover
Skin rashes and more spots on my face and chest
Bones clicking excessively

Most of my symptoms started way before I even knew I was pregnant, I can't believe it took me weeks to realise, before I found out, I honestly thought I was dying, lol


----------



## AreIn83

morning sickness that disappears and lunch and reappears, not as badly as the morning, at dinner time
sudden, severe headaches
very sore breasts
rounder? breasts, if that makes sense. I think they're just engorged
decreased appetite except mid day when I'm ravenous
distaste for coffee
mood swings-most just at DH, poor guy
loss of sexual interest
bloating
change of facial skin color
vivid dreams
insomnia with extreme exhaustion. I feel so very tired but I can't sleep.


----------



## AreIn83

Nev-It does feel like a really bad hangover! Just a total body, yuck feeling.


----------



## BellaBlu

Very very tired, Sleep for 12 hours.. get up for 2.. then go back to sleep!
Sore bb's
irritable..

the strangest & most common would be my dreams!
I've woken up at least 15 times from a dead sleep ... erh... O'ing? :blush:
Unfortunately,..it makes me cramp up and hurt!

Lower sex drive
Vivid dreams
Constant pancake craving :lol:


----------



## xtinydancerx

Currently nothing, which scares me :(


----------



## mommy2be2011x

I feel Nauseous in the afternoon 
Get mad easily 
feeling a little less tired but lazy
Want fruit Ice cream 
Worrying about how my body will change
Want a scan already!!! 
Have weird and vivid dreams
Hair growing rapidly 
warm/hot and then cold 

and that pretty much sums it all up :) lol 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt7c889.aspx
https://lmtf.lilypie.com/cMvnm7.png 
https://davf.daisypath.com/rhjxm7.png 
https://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae223/jwhipple1/april15-bunny.gif


----------



## Lucky777

Dont worry too much alot of woman dont experience any symptoms till much later in their pregnancy or not at all... Good luck :)


----------



## Lucky777

thanks ladies :)


----------



## kshea1217

For about a month or so off and on it doesn't happen all the time but every once in awhile is will get random dizziness. I have come into acid reflux which I have never had before. I am always nauseous but nothing like it has been lately. I have thrown up now 3 times twice at work once at 1140 the other was a different day at 930 both in morning. Maybe a week or so later i threw up at night time. Throwing up is very unusual for me though I have the nausea problems. I get very tired during the day which isn't 100% new but it is more so the past month where I can just fall out any where any time mostly while at work. I seem to have on and off constipation problems. The one thing I have been really confused about. In march about 5dpo I had 3 little specks of blood in my underwear which I assumed was spotting. My period was due April 2nd I ended up having AF march 28 but that day I wiped once and there was light blood only when wiping then the next day 2x there was the same light bleeding then a flow followed for about 3 or 4 days after but it was nothing like my others periods it was just different. Yesterday 4/14 my nipples were very sensitive like I've never felt before just a touch and it hurt it began to spread through my breast a little and I become very itchy under my breast and around my nipple which lasted maybe a half hour and now today they are still a little sensitive but nothing like what I felt yesterday. Idk I feel like I'm just crazy but my bf thinks I might be pregnant (he's experienced pregnancy more then 1ce and if I am this will be my first) someone please help me understand. Oh I have also went to the doctors but haven't gotten any results back and all hpts have been negative


----------



## Lilbean2

Mild morning sickness 
Tiredness, extreme exhaustion 
Moody mere 
Crying over nothing 
Headaches
Tummy ache 
Need a number 2 few times a day 
Feel restless and nervous


----------



## pirate1974

I'm at 6W

increased peeing (altho i am drinking more water)
fuller boobs
slight naseau
cramping or quick stabbing pain
wake up from around 4-6am every morning (i'm usually a solid sleeper)
increased anxiety from weeks 3-5
emotional rollercoastering (happy some days, doom and gloom others)
decreased energy


----------



## danielledaune

I don't know if I'm am pregnant, but I sure do think so.

-Light cramping for a couple of weeks but no bleeding, only discharge
-Gross yellow-ish brown discharge ^
-CRAZY PERSON MOOD SWINGS. I mean to. the. extreme.
-zero motivation and fatigue (but constantly wanting to leave the house?)
-creepy crawlys in my back and legs
-constipation and nausea (no vomiting and so far i can eat anything without feeling sick)
-pain in my left side... 
-warm belly, hot flashes and flushed face (the SO thinks it's super cute but it's annoying.)
-strange pressure in my rump and vagina
-bloating and constant peeing
-heartburn when i eat ANYTHING (I never need tums. ever.)
-breaking so much wind i could sail a boat
This is just a few of my off the wall, not-normal-to-me-at-all symptoms. There are a few more but i can't think of any at the moment.

Oh, yeah! Scatterbrained forgetfulness and painfully terrible word recall.

I took a test the other day, got a negative, but my ms is always horridly irregular. I think I'm fairly late on whatever cycle I can seem to hold on to. But I'm going to take another test in the a.m. tomorrow to see. 

I'd like to thank all the mommies for posting the not so regular symptoms. Does this sound like early pregnancy happenings? Or am I crazy... :blush:


----------



## Mintastic

I am 5+3

The only "symptoms" I had prior to BFP were a light cramping on left side 3 days before (implantation?) Followed immediately by a little blood at the cervix and then brownish/beige cm for 3 days. 

Now I have:
Super super sore boobs. They also feel heavier and lumpier.

Huge areolas.

Almost constant nagging in stomach like hunger or indigestion (started just 2 days ago).

Very heightened sense of smell (gagged when changing a diaper today...and it was a pee diaper! Had to hold my breath in seafood section of supermarket, etc...)

Massive bloating but not every day.

Constipation.

That's about it.


----------



## lcmorla

8 weeks, 5 days

Nausea 
Exhaustion
Indigestion
Gas :blush:
Bloating
Sore boobs
Loss of appetite
Cravings for salty/acidic foods/snacks
Lower back pain


----------



## Blizzy

6 weeks as of yesterday:

constant nausea
vomiting
back pain
sore and enlarged bbs 
fatigue
frequent urination
food aversions and cravings (change everyday and every meal)


----------



## grace10209

Crampy
Hungry often
Peeing a lot
Lower back ache


----------



## Calidreamin

Don't know if I'm pregnant but so far:
Pinching on my left side
Throbbing lower back pain 
Stomach ache 
Thicker CM 
Sore breast 
Frequent pee ( but I drink a lot of water ) 
Hot flashes 
Aching pelvic area 
Extremely sensitive nipples
Restless sleep
Waking up at 4 am hungry


----------



## mod19

Almost at 8 weeks now:

Vomiting (started at 6w5d)
Nausea (since 5 weeks)
Super sore nipples since the start
Sex dreams (started before my bfp and had never had them previous)
White creamy cm since the start
Stuffy nose
Breakouts
Insomnia mixed with fatigue
Food adversions, no cravings, just adversions (and that includes pretty much everything...but I think its due to the relentless vomiting)

I DO NOT have an increased sense of smell, just throw up all on my own.


----------



## Christina86

On the day I got my BFP:
--tiredness
--slight nausea

Days after
--sore boobs & bigger (oh joy):dohh:
--tiredness:sleep:
--extreme nausea
--throwing up constantly (food and liquid) 
--dizziness
--loss of appetite (major food aversions)
--sensitive to smell (can be anything-- even those scented markers!:shrug:)


----------



## MissB1979

I'm 6w today. I have the following:

All day nausea for a week now
Constant thirst
Exhausted!
Bacne (yuck!)
So many food aversions, so many that it's hard to eat!
Tender boobs/nips
Swollen boobs (esp. left one!)
Some bloating
Increased CM
Dizziness here and there


----------



## Oliviapiper

I'm 4weeks and 5 days pregnant.

I've been experiencing for the last couple of weeks:
Tender Breasts, 
Mild Cramping,
Frequent Urination and 
On and off again Mild Nausea


----------



## MrsCramer2017

Dizziness
Hot Flashes at night
Eyes feeling heavy
increased sex drive
nausea and vomiting
bloating in my belly
Im about 2-3 weeks


----------



## verily

7 weeks:

Nausea all the time w/o vomiting
Exhaustion
Sore boobs
Sensitive to smells 
Aching pelvic area
Constant urge to pee


----------



## Noona

8 weeks

Tender breasts(engorged)
All day nausea
Forgetfulness 
Insomnia 
Fatigue
Food aversions (nothing is appetizing)
Certain smells make me gag
Oooh and this week a new one...constipation and gas:)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Before I got my BFP, I noticed...

- Tender boobs
- A few amount of pimples
- Better sense of smell
- "Pregnancy brain"

After BFP...

- Nausea/MS for literally 2 hours at 6w2d, but I've never thrown up.
- More peeing
- Intense hunger pains
- Uterine cramps in the 1st tri

I can only pray any more pregnancies I have go as smoothly.


----------

